# July Photo Contest



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme, looking forward to seeing all your Goldens Dressed Up!.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awesome theme! I actually took this today for Independence Day! Works perfectly- too bad the puppy wouldn't cooperate!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the photo contest so THANK YOU Ivyacres for doing this for GRF!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Helo's Mom, looking forward to seeing the entries.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> I love the photo contest so THANK YOU Ivyacres for doing this for GRF!


You're welcome. I love it too and didn't want GRF to loose this fun thread. 'Fur baby' family pics always make me smile. :grin2:

Thanks to Helo's Mom for a fun topic this month!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing lots of entries. 



> Our June winner Helo's Mon has chosen a fun theme for July: *Dressed to the 9's*
> 
> It's all about our Goldens all dressed up! So show us your photos that capture your Golden showing off their favorite outfits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey with her buddy Myloschz all dressed up for their birthday party!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Our June winner Helo's Mom has chosen a fun theme for July: Dressed to the 9's*

It's all about our Goldens all dressed up! So show us your photos that capture your Golden showing off their favorite outfits.
This is an awesome theme and I'm hoping to see lots of fun entries.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my crew!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Kmullen said:


> Here is my crew!


Too much cuteness for ONE photo!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota's 4th of July


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more...........

The July Photo Contest theme is:

_*Dressed to the 9's*_

It's all about our Goldens all dressed up! So show us your photos that capture your Golden showing off their favorite outfits.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well a good start. GReat pictures friends. :smile2:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I know most of you have already seen this picture, but it's one of my favorites of Chance and it always makes me smile...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Golden dressed up in his favorite outfit.........





> Our June winner Helo's Mom has chosen a fun theme for July: _*Dressed to the 9's*_
> 
> It's all about our Goldens all dressed up! So show us your photos that capture your Golden showing off their favorite outfits.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David attending my niece's a wedding. He and JP were a big hit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see more before the deadline which is Saturday, July 23rd. 

Show us your Goldens in their favorite outfit, the theme this month is Dressed to the 9s.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Penny & Abby on Halloween. This is as fancy as they get.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby in his jogging hoodie!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Not eligible to win but I have to share my two super hero's<3

Joey


Jaxson


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures all, keep them coming. 

July's Photo Contest theme is- _*Dressed to the 9s*_

Show us your Golden(s) dressed up in their favorite outfit. 

*The last day to submit a picture for the contest is Saturday, July 23rd.*


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not eligible but my two love dressing up and having their picture taken. Here are some recently taken of Amber Rose and Jonah.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Hank wore his Cardinals jersey for dog day at Busch Stadium!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny is a big Patriot fan!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, really enjoying them. 

The theme of the July Photo Contest is:

*Dressed to the 9s*


There's still a lot of time left to submit a picture of your Golden(s) dressed up in their favorite outfit.

*The last day to submit a picture is Saturday, July 23rd.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

July's Photo contest theme is* Dressed to the 9s......*

Show us your Golden(s) dressed in their favorite outfit.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko floating around the pool on the 4th.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a fantastic picture of Neeko........

Great entries everyone, hope to see more pictures of your Golden(s) *Dressed to* *the 9s* in their favorite outfit. 

The last day to submit an entry is Saturday, July 23rd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Golden(s) in their favorite outfit-




> Our June winner Helo's Mon has chosen a fun theme for July:
> 
> Dressed to the 9's
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The theme for this month's contest is-_*Dressed to the 9s*_

Show us your Golden(s) dressed in their favorite outfit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

One more week to enter the July Photo Contest. 

This month's theme is *Dressed to the 9s*-show us your Golden(s) in their favorite outfit. 

*Last day to submit an entry is Saturday, July 23rd, don't miss out.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on folks show us your Goldens Dressed To The 9's!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is the last week to submit a picture of your Golden dressed in it's favorite outfit. 

*Saturday July 23rd is the last day.*

Don't miss out, show us your Golden(s) *Dressed to the 9s!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't you just love looking at pictures of our great dogs. I'm loving the pics of your Golden(s) *Dressed to the 9s! 
*Please submit your photo this week* since**Saturday July 23th is the last day.*


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Ivyacres said:


> Don't you just love looking at pictures of our great dogs. I'm loving the pics of your Golden(s) *Dressed to the 9s!
> *Please submit your photo this week* since**Saturday July 25th is the last day.*


July 25th is Monday.  I only know because it's my anniversary. Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kalhayd said:


> July 25th is Monday.  I only know because it's my anniversary. Lol


Oops-I messed the date up in an earlier post, should say-*SATURDAY, JULY 23rd *is the last day.

Thanks for pointing that out-

Happy Anniversary to you, hope it's a great one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Four*_ more days left to submit a photo of your Golden(s) *Dressed* *to the 9s* in their favorite outfit.

*Saturday, July 23rd is the deadline, don't miss out. *


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You still have a couple of days to enter this month's contest, so show us your Goldens Dressed To The 9's!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy on picture day










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Helo's Mom chose Dressed to the 9's for this month's photo contest. All the pics are great!

There's still time to get you golden's pic submitted, entries will be accepted until Saturday, July 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pups look so cute all dressed up! Add your pup's picture before the contest closes tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit a picture of your Golden(s) Dressed to the 9s in their favorite outfit. 

Don't miss out.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one more day to show us your Golden(s) dressed in their favorite outfit.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today is the last day to share a pic of your golden(s) all dressed up for the June Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Still a few hours left to share you pic of your pup dresses up!


----------

